# Clonage deploiement restauration machine



## germain31121975 (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

 Je ne suis pas sur d'être ds la bonne rubrique mais je tente.

 Je cherche un moyen de cloner deploier et restaurer des machines sous windows linux e mac.

 j'ai pu voir qu'il existe un moyen de monter un serveur qui stock les images et de les redeployer. j'utilise déja paragon acronis ou ghost, mais je souhaiterai passe à un structure réseau.

 Quelqu'un peut il me renseigner la dessus?

 Existe t il une solution comme g4u tournant sous mac ?

 merci et à bientôt


----------



## tatouille (15 Février 2008)

depuis quel host guigui?



germain31121975 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas sur d'être ds la bonne rubrique mais je tente.
> 
> ...


----------

